# om de 15 dagen



## Tazzler

Hello,

What would be the best translation for this phrase?

_We ontmoeten om de 14 dagen. _
_We meet up every 14 days._

Could you say something like this?

_We bezoeken onze vrienden om de 2 maanden._ 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Joannes

Hallo,

*We ontmoeten* (of *zien*)* elkaar om de 14 dagen.* 
(En inderdaad 14! 15 is Frans)

*We bezoeken onze vrienden om de twee weken.* 

Hopelijk was het dat wat je wou weten..


----------



## Tazzler

Hallo, Joannes.

Ik wilde de betekenis van de uitdrekking weten. Dus kunnen wij zeggen dat _om de _# tijdeenheid _every _# _time unit_? Heb ik gelijk? Kun je me meer voorbeelden geven? Dank je.  (PS: Het is waarschijnlijk beter dat je me in het Engels beantwoordt omdat ik niet zal begrijpen wat je zegt. ) (PSS: Kun je mijn fouten verbeteren?)


----------



## Joannes

Yes, you're right, that's exactly what it means. Other examples:
*De kinderen zien hun papa om de twee weekends.* 'The children see their daddy every two weekends'
*Op dit parcours moeten de veldrijders om de twee ronden van fiets wisselen.* 'On this track the cyclocross racers have to change bikes every two laps.' (so it's not just strictly time units..)

*Om de n x* is a construction you'd use only if _n_ > 1, otherwise you'd say *elk(e)*. (*Elk uur*, *elk weekend*, *elke ronde*, ...)

And your Dutch is excellent , you only misspelled *uitdrukking* (*drek* means 'crap' btw so I don't wanna know what your version means )


----------



## Tazzler

Dank je!


----------



## FlorisEnsink

For as far as I know 'om het weekend' means you see your children once every two weekends, and 'om de dag' means every other day (once every two days).


----------



## Joannes

Then you'd say *om de/het andere x*. (Take a look here.)


----------



## FlorisEnsink

Your link says exactly what I also said:

(In de tweede plaats ontstaat er verwarring door gevallen als _om de dag_, _om de week_ enz., die - evenals _om de andere dag_, _om de andere week_ - betekenen 'de ene dag/week wel, de andere niet' en dus: 'elke twee dagen/weken, eens in de twee dagen/weken'.)


----------



## Joannes

Ok, sorry , ik moet 's leren alles te lezen.

Ik heb er even over nagedacht en het zou zelfs kunnen dat het niet alleen correct is, maar dat ik het zélf ook nog wel zou gebruiken. Maar ik zit er ondertussen al te lang op te denken dus ik weet het niet meer.


----------

